# pro's and con's of extended A-arms



## Unity_Jon (Oct 9, 2002)

Hey all, I built my car like a hopper, but i never intended to hop it but hey ho we all know how the story goes... the only thing i haven't changed yet is the Upper A-arms i have some reinforced stock ones on it right now and i have some 1" extended ones ready to go in it but before i fit them up is there anything i should be aware of, i like my car to sit low so that may be an issue as i'm running 14" wheels for driveablity they may not tuck under the arch anymore but is there anything else, no matter how obvious ?


----------



## Classic Customs (Oct 31, 2008)

i drive a 64 impala to and from my shop everyday with 1.5 extended arms on 13's. they just wear a tad more than if they were stock. 

remember you can always shim them back in with factory shims.


----------



## Classic Customs (Oct 31, 2008)

and get 13's you crazy cracker.


----------



## Unity_Jon (Oct 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Classic Customs_@May 10 2010, 04:42 AM~17440911
> *and get 13's you crazy cracker.
> *



Its an option as my wheels are begining to look a bit tired, cheap D's for ya ! 

I can see it now, i fit them and shim them back to make the wheel tuck i may as well not have bothered extending them LOL


----------



## red chev (Feb 1, 2006)

their aint none :biggrin: a 1 inch extention is a really nice extension..dont butterfly when locked up looks nice..me i would go 1 1/2...you can always shim back!!


----------



## DirtySanchez (Feb 19, 2006)

my cutlass has caprice uppers ( equal to 1" extension) when I had 13" wire I kept going through tires like crazy... I put 14" wires & never had a problem... I don't like how they look but fuck it, haven't changed a tire yet & it also rides way better... I still like the 13's look.


----------



## cadillacj (Jan 26, 2009)

cons :tire wear


----------



## maladora (Jan 20, 2010)

are there any added benifits for hopping with extended a arms? example: do you get more travel out of your front end with extended arms?


----------



## Unity_Jon (Oct 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by maladora_@May 10 2010, 10:00 PM~17449922
> *are there any added benifits for hopping with extended a arms? example: do you get more travel out of your front end with extended arms?
> *



As far as i know its all about relieving the stress off the ball joint by not over articulating it, but i've chained my uppers so that does a similar thing, doesnt it ?

The lower arm controls the coil and thats where you need to look for hopping.


----------



## RICH-E-RICH (Mar 20, 2010)

:roflmao:


----------



## low_g (Oct 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cadillacj_@May 10 2010, 10:47 PM~17449008
> *cons :tire wear
> *



x2


----------



## sevens95 (Aug 31, 2011)

I am kinda stuck should i exted my a arms 1" or 1 1/4 whats the difference?? Can anyone answer that??


----------



## OGJordan (Nov 10, 2004)

The extended arms do reduce the stress on the ball joints. Go outside, dump your car and note the ball joint shaft. Then lock it up and see how it's at it's limit. Eventually you'll break the ball joint. You have to find a nice medium though, these "bulldog" cars are a little much for me. I guess some people like it though. 1" is perfect.


----------



## chairmnofthboard (Oct 22, 2007)

I think it's just for looks. You can correct balljoint angle and not extend the arms. Cons: Alignment sucks, they tend to tramble and tirewear.


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

sevens95 said:


> I am kinda stuck should i exted my a arms 1" or 1 1/4 whats the difference?? Can anyone answer that??


A 1/4"


----------



## wannabelowrider (Mar 14, 2008)

MUFASA said:


> A 1/4"


:facepalm:


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

wannabelowrider said:


> :facepalm:


:dunno: he asked !


----------



## donz67 (Aug 31, 2009)

MUFASA said:


> :dunno: he asked !


:yes::roflmao::roflmao::yes:


----------



## Unity_Jon (Oct 9, 2002)

i see this old post has been revived a little, for what its worth i fitted the extended arms amd had trouble with tyre clearance on full drop so shimmed them back some, makes virtually no difference to anything to be honest apart from the butterfly effect so thats good.



















no reason for the above photo's but threads without pics suck. (pics taken for an internet viral ad campaign i did last week !)


----------

